# How to go Pro?



## 911TurboS (Apr 15, 2006)

Let me start off by saying that I am a really bad golf player and am 48yrs old!  

But anyway, how would a golfer who has the skill, make it to the PGA tour? It seems like most of the new PGA players are coming from the Nationwide Tour. Are there any tours that a player has to play to make it on the Nationwide? 

So my main question is, what are the necessary steps a player would need to take to make it all the way?



As you can see I don't know anything about this stuff, just curious! 

thanks


George


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

There are other ways to get on the Tour. Q-school is a series of matches in which the top finishers out of a group of aspiring young players and PGA has-beens earn their tour cards. 

There are several mini-tours below the Nationwide (Nike, Hogan, Hooters)

Most of the competitors on the PGA earned their spot via Q-school.


----------



## 911TurboS (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you have links for the mini-tours, I could not find anything about them using google.


----------



## 911TurboS (Apr 15, 2006)

I found a good website ---> http://golf.about.com/od/progolftours/


----------

